# Australian Nissan Pulsar N16 Climate



## ozdom (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi 
Im new to this forum, im not quite shore if the vehicle is the same as the Sentra but its worth a try. I have a nissan pulsar n16 2003. The car it self is great but i have minor issues which i need help in finding a resolution to. The climate control has small bulbs inside which light up when needed. One of the bulbs has blown so i decided to open dash and try to remove climate control, while doing so i saw 2 metal rods that are used when the adjustments are turned, now before i attempt to remove these rods i just wanted to know is it a necessary removal as i can visibly see the blown bulb but its impossible to remove from the front from the looks of it. Could anyone please give me any tips, advice or if anyone could pass me any links which could help me. 

I greatly appreciate your help

Thanks


----------

